# Hanging Wall Tool Cabinet?



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

I want to build a hanging tool cabinet mainly for hand tools ,and maybe some small power tools I use regularly, to replace a makeshift unsightly pegboard wall above where my bench will go. I have seen some nice ones in the background in peoples YouTube videos, and searched and found a couple on FWW, one paid, and on free "quick build". The quick build looks pretty easy and inexpensive. The paid one looks like it is also a mini-course on some techniques etc. I am a novice with hand tools so also looking to learn various things. BUt I want to make sure I build something that will work for my tool collection and that will protect my tools, make them easy to access, and look better than this pegboard. Looking to see if anyone has anything to say about these or can recommend something else. I do best with a clear plan and cutting list etc

https://www.finewoodworking.com/videoworkshop/2012/09/build-a-hanging-tool-cabinet

https://images.taunton.com/downloads/FW1124_Tool-Cabinet.pdf

https://www.finewoodworking.com/membership/pdf/33132/011153084.pdf

Thanks!
Steve


----------



## jeffgao (Oct 20, 2018)

I built my tool cabinet with a plan I develop progressively as I build, initially using the FW1124 plan as the main inspiring source. I adopted roughly the same layout: two layers of tool hanging space at top half, plane till below it, and drawer/open shelf space at bottom. I first decided the dimensions of the entire cabinet and major parts and started building them. As I make progress I started to add adapters for hanging various tools and actually moved them around as I started to use them to get the best arrangement. Doors were built a year later and I am able to take this year's experience into consideration to decide what to put on the doors.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

I built the first one you have listed (2012/09). I modified it slightly to fit my requirements. It fits my needs very well. The 1124 is a larger version that will hold quite a few more tools and it also can be modified easily to fit your specific requirements. They both can be built and changed around to different storage conditions rather easily. The third one is a nice design and if it fits your requirement it would be good for you.

All of them will store tools well. I wouldn't plan on storing both power and hand tools together. Their storage brackets etc. are quite a bit different and the room individual tools require are different also and not necessarily compatible.
Don't let your skills or perceived lack of same stop from building the cabinet you want. I always try to pick a project that has something in it that I haven't tried before, that is how you get better.

The plans are easy to follow and you can always find something or somebody to help with things you are having difficulties with.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

On my previous tool cabinet, I made the mistake of mounting it to the wall studs. As my tool collection grew, it soon become obvious that was not such a good plan. For my current tool cabinet, I have it sitting on a 9-drawer ready bench so no weight is on the wall, just attached to the wall at the top so it can't tip over on me. No more worries about it all crashing down. : )


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Thanks all for the input! I think I may just purchase that first one. As that also seems to include some instruction on techniques to use. The more techniques I learn, the better at this point. I just worry I may not have the right tools for some of these plans without seeing what tools are required.


----------



## jeffgao (Oct 20, 2018)

Don't worry about tools. I built mine with only a miter saw and a few hand tools: a hand rip saw, a dove tail saw, chisels, planes and some clamps.

I took the challenge to build shaker style doors entirely by hand tools so I also put plow plane and router plane into the crew.

Of course, a drill can be helpful.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

A few years ago, I did a garage makeover. Although a few things have changed since then, the wall hanging cabinets are still there and get used frequently. Best dang thing I have ever done. All of the tools, nuts, bolts and screws that I use often are within easy reach.

As for a tool box, I have tools bought new in the 70's and on. So, I bought the big tool box from Harbor Freight. It has been a good one. Never any trouble out of it and the other cabinets from there. That was a one time buy for a tool box.

Here is some light reading for ya. It is a multi section blog of the garage makeover. Hope you get some ideas that will help you or give you some inspiration.

My Garage Make-over.
http://lumberjocks.com/MT_Stringer/blog/36493

And while you are at it, build a new workbench! You will love it.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/297994


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Very hard to advise you have to look at what you've got and try to predict additions you may purchase.

Generally, I prefer a slanted plane. A rack for hanging chisels and a drawer bank.

Here is mine FWIW:










As soon as I filled with with tools, I realized I didn't make it big enough.


----------



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

> Very hard to advise you have to look at what you ve got and try to predict additions you may purchase.
> 
> Generally, I prefer a slanted plane. A rack for hanging chisels and a drawer bank.
> 
> ...


nice cabinet!


----------



## 85497 (Apr 3, 2013)

I would second the recommendation for making the cabinet big enough for future expansion. My first cabinet was from Shop Notes Mag and not useful at all for hand tools. But it did help in the design of the second cabinet, especially about making the drawers shorter. Tall drawers collect items piled on top of each other, smaller drawers keep items at one layer. I took elements from several different cabinet styles, here is what it looks like today:



















As I acquired more hand planes, my hand plane garage changed over time until I out grew the cabinet and had to build another one just for the hand planes:










Good luck with whichever cabinet you build and enjoy the process along the way.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Thanks for all the tips all. @rwe2156 and @Pat3, thanks for posting pics of your wall cabinets. Those look great! and exactly what I am looking to do in my garage. Also, that plane cabinet just goes to show that the plane disease is as serious as people say


----------



## granite (Mar 24, 2011)

I also built the FWW1124 which is Jan Zoltowsk's plan and I love it. It took me awhile to start on making the tool holders but once I started it was fun to work on. Here's the link to my tool cabinet,
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/253690 
I used magnets to hold the planes up, and have included a pic of one in pic 6.

http://lumberjocks.com/assets/pictures/projects/1316258-438x.jpg
http://lumberjocks.com/assets/pictures/projects/1316266-438x.jpg
http://lumberjocks.com/assets/pictures/projects/1316274-438x.jpg
http://lumberjocks.com/assets/pictures/projects/1316282-438x.jpg
http://lumberjocks.com/assets/pictures/projects/1316298-438x.jpg
hope these pics work out if not check the project link.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> I also built the FWW1124 which is Jan Zoltowsk's plan and I love it. It took me awhile to start on making the tool holders but once I started it was fun to work on. Here s the link to my tool cabinet,
> http://lumberjocks.com/projects/253690
> I used magnets to hold the planes up, and have included a pic of one in pic 6.
> 
> ...


THis looks great, thanks for sharing! I certainly have a lot of motivation to build this now, once I finish my workbench(trestles almost done)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

See Post #11 for the Cabinet Manifesto, excellent reading.


----------

